# Zuschalten der SPS-Versorgungsspannung



## Markus_Sch (13 März 2006)

Ab welchem Zeitpunkt hat bei euch die CPU bzw. die Servoregler ihre 24V Versorgungsspannung? 

Nach Betätigen des Tasters "Steuerung ein" oder sofort nach Einschalten des Hauptschalters. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## seeba (13 März 2006)

Markus_Sch schrieb:
			
		

> Ab welchem Zeitpunkt hat bei euch die CPU bzw. die Servoregler ihre 24V Versorgungsspannung?
> 
> Nach Betätigen des Tasters "Steuerung ein" oder sofort nach Einschalten des Hauptschalters.
> 
> Gruß Markus



Nach Einschalten des Hauptschalters.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Markus_Sch (13 März 2006)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Hat dies einen Grund bzw. Vorteil ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Zottel (13 März 2006)

Wenn auch Kontrollampen oder Visualisierung versorgt werden, hat es den Vorteil, daß man so früh wie möglich den Zustand der Steuerung und mögliche Fehler ablesen kann.


----------



## seeba (13 März 2006)

Ich kenn es eigentlich nicht anderst, aber dann (wenn Steuerung an = SPS/Panel an) müsste ich ja auch mein Panel aus lassen und könnte keine Sollwerteingaben ohne eingeschaltete Maschine bzw. Steuerung machen. Ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## waldy (13 März 2006)

Hi,
" Nach Betätigen des Tasters "Steuerung ein" oder sofort nach Einschalten des Hauptschalters. "- hm, ganz gute Frage,
es kommt drauf an, wie und wo willst du Taste Start anschlissen.
Wenn Taster ist mit SPS realisiert- dann würde ich noch Handddrehgenerator Paralell an SPS 24 V Anschluss anschlissen, sonst passiert nichts 

Unter "Steuerung ein" wird bestimmt als Anlage in startposizion vorbereiten und bereit sein ( z.B: welche Schutzte muss man angeschaltet oder Zylinder eingefahren sein.
Aber damit wird bestimmt nicht gemeint - erst Spannung an Steuerung anschlissen.

gruß waldy


----------



## knabi (13 März 2006)

Außerdem werden die meisten Nutzer unruhig, wenn nicht sofort nach Drücken der "Start"-Taste etwas passiert, und die CPU braucht ja ein paar Sekunden für den Anlauf...


----------



## lefrog (13 März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe bei manchen Maschinen keine Tasten mehr für Steuerung EIN und AUS... Hauptschalter ein, dann NOT-AUS Scharfschalten und die Betriebsart über das Panel wählen, und dann ab dafür... 

Bei einer Anlage habe ich die 24VDC Versorgung aber hinter einer Steuerung-Ein-Steuerung. Dabei schalte ich über ein zusätzliches Lastschütz hinter dem Hauptschalter einfach alles weg, auch die SPS... Dieses begründe ich damit, das bei Spannungsfall und Spannungswiderkehr nichts von alleine losgeht, spich ich bewusst die Steuerung, auch die SPS (was ja irgendwie auch eine Steuerung ist...), wieder einschalten muss... sicherlich würde das in dem Fall das nicht Resettete Not-Aus Relais verhindern, nur ich hab gerne Gürtel und Hosenträger... 

Da fällt mir noch ein... bei der neusten Anlage habe ich auch keine Steuerung EIN Schalter mehr... Hauptschalter und gut... aber da brauchen auch die drei angeschlossenen Kuka-Roboter sehr lange zum hochfahren, das das starten der S7 nicht ins gewicht fällt... diese wartet auf die Roboter wegen Busfehler... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Markus_Sch (13 März 2006)

OK. Danke für euere Antworten.
Werde wohl auch auf das "klassische Steuerung ein" verzichten und wie _lefrog_ einfach nur das Not-Aus-Relais scharfstellen. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## knabi (13 März 2006)

Den "Steuerung Ein" Schalter oder Schlüsselschalter oder was auch immer kannst Du ja trotzdem benutzen, in dem Du ihn auf einen SPS-Eingang legst und damit erst die Freigabe für bestimmte Ausgänge / Programmteile erteilst. Manche Bediener mögens eben klassisch  .

Gruß

Holger


----------



## seeba (13 März 2006)

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Den "Steuerung Ein" Schalter oder Schlüsselschalter oder was auch immer kannst Du ja trotzdem benutzen, in dem Du ihn auf einen SPS-Eingang legst und damit erst die Freigabe für bestimmte Ausgänge / Programmteile erteilst. Manche Bediener mögens eben klassisch  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger



So machen wir das, ja!


----------



## nairolf (14 März 2006)

Wir handhaben das so:

Nach HS ein existiert ein 24V Potential (nicht weiter geschalten), das
CPU,E-Karten von SPS,Pilz-Relais usw. versorgt, jedoch nichts weiter schaltet.
Dient dazu um an Panels usw. Diagnosefunktionen/Einschaltanweisungen zur Anzeige zu bringen ohne daß die Anlage im herkömmlichen Sinne EIN ist.

Es existiert ein Steuerung Ein Taster (auf Pilz-Relais) welcher ein weiteres
24V Potential aktiviert (Fallende Flanke zum aktivieren,Rückführkreis überwacht usw.) Über dieses Potential werden Schütze,A-Karten,Ventilinseln usw. versorgt, welche entsprechend ungefährliche Aktoren schalten können
(Bandmotore, ungefährliche Ventilbewegungen).

Darüber hinaus gibt es einen nachgeschalteten Sicherheitskreis-Taster (2-kreisig) der zwei weitere 24V Potentiale aktiviert (querschlussüberwacht,Gleichzeitigkeits-ÜW,Rückführkreis entspr. Schütze usw.) der gefährliche A-Karten,Schütze,Ventilinseln,Reglerfreigaben usw. freigibt. 

Diese Art der Versorgungen/Anschaltungen wurde von einem VDE-Mann und einigen Sicherheitsingenieuren die vor einiger Zeit im Hause war als i.O. abgenommen, Lt. deren Aussage wird ein Steuerung Ein HW-Taster (auch ein entsprechender Aus-Taster, geordnetes Abschalten über Not-Aus oder Hauptschalter nicht zulässig) benötigt. Reine softwareseitige Freigaben für o.g. Fälle ebenfalls nicht zulässig (Querschlusserkennung, Kurzschlusserkennung, def.Schützerkennung usw. nur durch Beschaltung auf entsprechend zertifiziertes Not-Aus/Sicherheitsrelais erlaubt).

Um die bei komplexeren NA-Kreisen zwangsläufig ausufernde Hardwareplanung eindämmen zu können, setzen wir auf ein profibustaugliches, programmierbares Pilz PNOZ. Der Planer muss lediglich darauf achten, welche Schütz zu welchem Bereich gehören (korrekte Zuordnung der Rückführkreise) und welche Komponenten Zweikreisigkeit erfordern. Um für alle Fälle gerüstet zu sein, setzen wir bei Schutztürschatern auf die PILZ pnozm (bis zu Kat.4 und entsprechende SIL's machbar). Sind auch in der Installation durch fertige M8-Kabel günstiger als herkömmliche Verdrahtung.

So, das war mein Senf zu diesem Thema...


Cu, nairolf


----------



## Boxy (15 März 2006)

Man könnte auch den Steuerung Ein Taster/Schalter als einschaltung für Konventionelle Steuerteile sehen. Sprich Not-Aus scharf, Lastversorgung Antriebe und Regeler ein usw. Die Steuerung (PLC/Visu) selbst läuft immer.


----------

